# Linden Results



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me first say, THANK YOU to everyone who showed up. 

We had Willie, Sidney, Sid's son Brandon?(sorry fella, I forgot your name), Monty, Chuck, Evan, Tim, Cody and his father Tony, and me. I think that was it. If I forgot someone, I SINCERELY apologize. I am TIRED right now. Willie, Sidney, and Brandon get the furthest drive award. Monty and Chuck I think are about tied for 2nd. Tony and Cody are in 3rd place and Evan wraps up 4th place. Tim and I do not qualify, we are local.

Let me tell ya, this was a GREAT day. Willie, Sid. and myself did not post any GREAT numbers, but we enjoyed watching the likes of Brandon, Tim, Cody, and Chuck post new PB's. That was worth its weight in gold. Seriously, watching Brandon hit a great cast on the last cast was priceless. I am sure he is reliving the moment repeatedly right now with Willie and Sidney. I can still hear him yelling in victory.

I showed up at the field by 9-930 I guess. It wasn't long before Tony, Cody, Willie, Sidney, Brandon, and Monty were there. Conditions were what you would expect from NC this time of year. HUMID and no wind to speak of. We had nice little breezes that past through, but nothing that we were really able to take advantage of. 

We did have entertainment at the very beginning of our session. Cody, on his first cast broke the butt of a Breakaway HDX!! Come to find out, it was a new butt that he just got! Poor guy, once we got him settled down from that happening, he threw my TTR and some rods from the Willie/Sidney camp the rest of the day. Needless to say, he was upset. But let me tell you, that young man came back and looked like a CHAMP. My video camera had a close call with a vehicle leaving. If it is still operable _properly_ I will post video of Cody looking like a seasoned pro.

We all enjoyed ourselves. It was a great way to practice for the upcoming Tourneys. I didn't hear once that it was too far of a drive for what we enjoyed. (Of course they wouldn't tell me.) It was just one of those days that everything fell together and everyone there left with something. Information, a new PB, or the enjoying watching newer casters establish themselves.

Today was more enjoyable than I would have ever expected. I would seriously like to thank everyone that showed up. EVERYONE! If it wasn't for the guys from the far reaches, it would have just been Tim, Evan, and myself. Everyone enjoyed throwing today. Fortunately, there was a grill close buy to help with the hunger that arose.

Special thanks to Willie and Sidney. I have a couple of guys that have a great interest in throwing that have decided to throw with me out of convenience. Willie and Sidney were able to help these guys in ways that I never could. Case in point, we had a fisherman, throwing 591ft, using fishing equipment!!!!!! Because of the help from Willie and Sidney, he is walking tall right now.

It is practices like today that really help. Sidney and I talked BRIEFLY about making sure that this happened on a regular basis next year. If you have EVER thought about distance casting, or wanted to just measure your casts, stuff like this is a perfect chance. We ALL took something home today. I can not overstate how appreciative I am for all who showed up today to make this a great event.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Congratulations guys. THIS is what casting is all about.

Don't worry Cody, I've got you covered on the HDX butt.

Tommy


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Hey; thank-you for the good time and orchestrating everything. I personally had a blast meeting everyone and learning how to throw lead farther than I previously had thought possible. Thanks to all who showed up it was truly a great time.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

I hope you never when a Grammy. 9/10s of your speech will not be heard for the 'cut-off' music they play when someone is long-winded. You forgot to thank your dog.

Glad everyone got to cast - I'm out there (well, here - not there) tomorrow if the rain holds out.

Britt


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> I hope you never when a Grammy. 9/10s of your speech will not be heard for the 'cut-off' music they play when someone is long-winded. You forgot to thank your dog.
> 
> Glad everyone got to cast - I'm out there (well, here - not there) tomorrow if the rain holds out.
> 
> Britt


Har har har....

Would you have rathered a result report that said....


"It was cool...

Robert"

LMAO

You are just jealous you didn't get any of the good hot dogs. Ha Ha Besides, my dog had nothing to do with this Silly!

Robert


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> Would you have rathered a result report that said....
> "It was cool...
> Robert"


That would have been a Willie report - short and to the point! 


thekingfeeder said:


> You are just jealous you didn't get any of the good hot dogs. Ha Ha Besides, my dog had nothing to do with this Silly!
> Robert


Ham sandwiches and 7-layer-bars are better suited for casting. A dog is man's best friend - they always help in some regard!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

GCsurfishingirl said:


> Ham sandwiches and 7-layer-bars are better suited for casting. A dog is man's best friend - they always help in some regard!


I stand corrected, esp about my dog, someone had to watch my 3 women at the house so I could neglect them today spending all of my time with a bunch of ugly guys in a field.

Robert


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure wish I didn't have to miss this one. I'll get down there one of these times and bring my junk.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes, a terrific day today. Lots of great casts were put forth. Unfortunately not many of them were mine lol. I'm still working, but today was _much_ better than Sunday.

Tim is a terrific caster. He has so much raw power it borders on unbelievable. He was punching the snot out of every rod and reel he could get his hands on. Look out for him on the tournament scene in the next year, I think.

Willie, Sydney, Monty and Brandon, it was a pleasure seeing you all today. The antics, advice and equipment were greatly appreciated by all.

Cody also has more than his share of talent. I hope Robert can get that video up so you guys can see some of this guy's casting.

Chuck; I'm behind you at the moment, but don't get too secure in your spot. I'm coming up on every cast...

Robert, as alays, thank you for acting as the host and organizer. I look forward to seeing some of the footage from today.

Evan


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

What a day, great group of guys! Robert I really appreciate you setting this up. For those who dont know I strongly feel without Roberts help I would be about 150' behind where I am now, maybe even more. Now if I can get up in Robert, Syndey, and Willies range I might be satisfied


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Oh yea, and Im TIRED that is way to much work, and way to much fun


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Stop it Evan your making me blush)


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a great time. Nice meeting and/or seeing everyone again as the case may be.

One small clarification on driving/riding time....up at 4:15 to get ready and leave at 5:20am to willie's....then wishing I could have slept till 7:00 like Sidney...LOL...only to arrive back home a little after midnight.....wahooo....survival of the fittest
Thanks everyone.

Monti........Did I mention its now sleeptime...


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

saltycaster said:


> I had a great time. Nice meeting and/or seeing everyone again as the case may be.
> 
> One small clarification on driving/riding time....up at 4:15 to get ready and leave at 5:20am to willie's....then wishing I could have slept till 7:00 like Sidney...LOL...only to arrive back home a little after midnight.....wahooo....survival of the fittest
> Thanks everyone.
> ...


I don't know why I thought they swooped down to pick you up, my bad.

Robert


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> For those who dont know I strongly feel without Roberts help...



You give me way to much credit. It isn't as much what little I helped you with as your desire to excel. You are putting your time in the field, that is what is causing your success. You can not increase distance unless your feet are planted in a field somewhere on a regular basis.

Now forget about casting for a little while and get my rods to me.LMAO

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> You give me way to much credit. It isn't as much what little I helped you with as your desire to excel. You are putting your time in the field, that is what is causing your success. You can not increase distance unless your feet are planted in a field somewhere on a regular basis.
> 
> Now forget about casting for a little while and get my rods to me.LMAO
> 
> Robert


I will take credit for putting my time in on the field. But without help I would still be out in the field stopping at 450', wondering when 500 was going to come.


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

No more TRICKS for you guys.You are getting to good.
The great one has spoken!!!!
It used to be about feet, Now it's about inches.
All jokes aside.I had a great time. Thanks Robert for having us.

Like all GREAT CASTERS in training, You all brought your [ A ] games, and it's works
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!
Need help just 
H O L L E R 

Willie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Congrats for the guys that achieved their personal best. You guys seem to be having a ball when you get together. I wish you guys were closer so we could have a friend competition... nc vs. Md.... lol


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

kmw21230 said:


> Congrats for the guys that achieved their personal best. You guys seem to be having a ball when you get together. I wish you guys were closer so we could have a friend competition... nc vs. Md.... lol


We always have a good time when we get together, we don't know how to throw without having fun. There is a MD vs. NC competition in Oct isn't there? 

Robert


----------



## cody (Aug 30, 2009)

it was to much fun besides breaking my rod. I hit my personal best 591, my spirits are back up Tommy said he was going to replace the butt and fix me up with a new one. There sure are a bunch of good people in this sport. Thanks to everyone for helping me that day and thanks Robert for inviting me.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome to P&S Cody.

Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good job Cody. Congrats on the PB.



Tommy


----------

